# Help me pick out a good male hairstyle (Part 2)



## x___untouchable (Jul 14, 2006)

I've decided to remake and repost this since I now know what choices people like and dislike. I've also decided that I just want to get a haircut and leave my natural color. So please just pick which hairstyle you think would look best on me, easy as that. I'm looking for a cut that will make me look more masculine because I'm tired of people thinking I'm a girl. But it needs to be stylish too, hehe.

Me 1: http://static.flickr.com/45/18882953...6ff5d5.jpg?v=0
Me 2: http://static.flickr.com/72/18882954...3bd28d.jpg?v=0
Me 3: http://static.flickr.com/68/18882954...8663d2.jpg?v=0
Me 4: http://static.flickr.com/57/18883272...3df26b.jpg?v=0

Hairstyle 1: http://static.flickr.com/1/189223056_a3e47eff31.jpg?v=0
Hairstyle 2: http://static.flickr.com/55/18922305...317162.jpg?v=0
Hairstyle 3: http://static.flickr.com/47/18922306...6f2207.jpg?v=0
Hairstyle 4: http://static.flickr.com/49/18923497...9a6bb1.jpg?v=0
Hairstyle 5: http://static.flickr.com/59/18923497...bf7933.jpg?v=0


----------



## quandolak (Jul 14, 2006)

.............


----------



## so_siqqq (Jul 14, 2006)

I think you should go shorter on the sides but keep it kind of long on the back and the top. Kind of the like the last two pictures you posted. Going short like this would emphasize your heart shaped face which would define your jawline. 

Something like these would work really well:

1.http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...ni%20&%20  Guy

2. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...aul%20Gord  on

3. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...aul%20Gord  on

4. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...aul%20Gord  on

5. 



The last picture (one of my favorite footballers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) really describes the hair cut best. The benefit of all the styles I posted is that it doesn't take too much time to style. All you really need to do is blow dry and then use some wax to shape your hair to whatever shape you fancy. Pictures 2, 3, and 5 that I posted would still look as good unstyled for lazy days and such.


----------

